# The Ababis Liberation, take a 2nd look! True to core and some of Monte's stuff!



## bloodymage (Sep 27, 2002)

*Such is the posting on the Open Games List at Macray's Keep:

The city of Ababis in the Dry Lands is conquered and occupied. The invading horde of orcs and those previously conquered has butchered your kinsmen and enslaved your friends. There are rumors of a new emperor. All you know is that you are suddenly bereft of all that is familiar and have been thrust into the midst of a sprawling encampment of mostly human refugees and some few disaffected members of the invasion force. In the mountains of the Himerin Range, you can look out over the desert and your beloved home. You have noticed growing talk among the bedraggled residents of mounting a resistance. As your anger and hatred grow to replace the fear of the most recent past, you vow to do all you can to liberate Ababis and decide to track down the dedicated core of all this talk of defiance. As you move to execute your decision, you ponder the joy of a free city and after that, repulsing the invaders utterly from your homeland. You hurry to begin your work.  

Races available:* Human, Elf, Orc, Dwarf, Gnome

*Also:*
Ranag - a race and culture of urban dwelling scholars
Altra - beautiful, winged, asexual human offspring
Kustan - canine, shape-changing loners
Gilf - not available, no settlements east or south of the mountains

*Classes available:*
 Fighter
Barbarian
Sorcerer
Cleric
Ranger
Druid
Rogue
Bard
Commoner/Expert
Custom e-mail Castigan (that's me, bloodymage)

Note: The game engine rules are 3e. Magic is uncommon.

*Do not apply to this game until you have sent Castigan a Keep message or*  e-mail *with your character concept and proposed history.* He will work with you on fleshing it out and providing system information. When he has agreed to your concept, apply to the game with the character the two of you hash out.

More information can be found at: *WEBSITE>WEBSITE>WEBSITE>>>>>* The Ababis Liberation website.

*Come. Join the resistance!* Macray's Keep


----------



## bloodymage (Sep 27, 2002)

For anyone who tried to use the e-mail link on the "General Info" page on the website, it's fixed now.


----------



## bloodymage (Oct 21, 2002)

The Ababis Liberation needs more players. Take another look at the website. There have been quite a few changes. So many, in fact, that I really can't call it "variant" 3e anymore. It's d20 through and through. I'm also using Monte's alt sorcerer and new spells from the Eldritch Might books for clerics, druids and bards. I've taken the feats from those books, also. Don't miss your chance to experience adventure akin to the French Resistance and Jack Ryan's CIA. See you at Macray's keep!


----------

